

Ask HN: Setting up an SMS server/gateway? - msencenb

Increasingly I have found text messaging to be very interesting and would like to build a few apps / play around with sms in my spare time.<p>Do you guys have any advice on where to start?
======
gaiusparx
<http://www.twilio.com/> ?

~~~
msencenb
Agreed Twilio is probably the place to start/ the most established. I guess my
question pertains more to rolling my own sms server/gateway.

Or is that just not worth the hassle at this point?

~~~
misterbwong
When I looked into this a long while ago the cost to set up a gateway was too
prohibitive for personal projects. My memory is _extremely_ fuzzy on this but
I vaguely remember a figure in the thousands.

